# EOS R and RF50 in dark warehouse



## BJonesy22 (Nov 21, 2018)

Ok I wanted to test my R and RF 50mm even more by arranging a shoot in an old warehouse at night. I had my Profoto B10 with beauty dish and a Profoto A1. Never used any modeling lights.
I was impressed by how the EVF was bright enough for my to view my subject like it was lit up inside and establish focus. That was actually exciting to see for the first time. There were times I could barely see his face with my eye till I looked through the viewfinder and bam there he was. I shot all photos at 1.2 and out of 128 taken I have 2 completely out of focus. I will be honest and REALLY REALLY WISH it had the eye af like the A7IIIl 
BUT I compared shots where it done face recognition compared to shots I used the lcd to slide focus on his eye and I see no difference. So I am starting to thing face detect finds the eye automatically?


----------



## analoggrotto (Nov 24, 2018)

Very impressive photos!


----------



## Viggo (Dec 15, 2018)

Really nice set! Yes, the face detect automatically focuses on the eye, always, missing whatever is in front like the nose, mic stand, hands, hair etc.

I tried today with this combo in a activity center/gymboree (not sure what it’s called) And I was so seriously disappointed with the AF, nearly everything was oof... it was fluorescent lightning and quite okay light, f1.2, 1/1000s iso 6400-10.000 but no AF mode worked. As long as someone stands still it was flawless, but the big issue is low light and tracking, everything backfocused. It seems even the RF50 requires loads of light to track...


----------

